# General > Politics >  Mr Salmond Charity Laid Bare

## BetterTogether

Some of you may remebered the great fanfare made by Mr Salmond over the Mary Salmond Trust and what he was going to do with all that extra money he earns.

Now feel free to take a look and make up your own minds was it all bluff and bluster or genuine.


http://www.oscr.org.uk/search-oscr/c...umber=SC038686

----------


## Bystander1

So are you saying that Eck is a liar or did he only earn £4 last year from his second job as an MSP for some misguided souls. Probably the £4 is more than he is worth

----------


## BetterTogether

> So are you saying that Eck is a liar or did he only earn £4 last year from his second job as an MSP for some misguided souls. Probably the £4 is more than he is worth


Feel  free to draw your own conclusions based on the evidence provided.

----------

